# copper-rich plants



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

What are some copper-rich plants ? :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

good topic! I don't know of any but am curious to see what the others say! onder:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Soybeans are naturally high in copper. I used to give my girls organic roasted soybeans from Whole Foods and they were something like $2 for a mid-size bag. My girls adored them and climbed all over each other to get to them. Then I read the thread about GMO's and learned that pretty much all soybeans in the US are GMO products, so I stopped using them.

Check out this list of 10 foods highest in copper: http://www.healthaliciousness.com/artic ... -foods.php

Yay Sunflower Seeds! The list also mentions Basil, Marjoram, and Parsley as herbs being high in copper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this link ...of course some things can be fed to goats and some cannot....also there are some of the things we feed now to our goats... sunflower seeds...soybeans and flax seed.... and a couple of others....I didn't know they even had copper... :wink: 
http://www.healthaliciousness.com/artic ... -foods.php


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Mandara what is GMO?

I had no idea flax seed was high in copper. I have a bag that I've been feeding to my horse and chickens. How much would be ideal to give to the goats?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

GMOs are Genetically Modified Organisms, here is the thread where we chatted about them;
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=22853&hilit=gmo


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Good site Pam. Had no idea squash had copper. We threw a lot of it the compost bin this summer. Almost bought Pistachios last week, but unsure if it for the goats. They won't eat peanuts raw or roasted. Wouldn't eat sunflower seeds until I cut back on their grain. Now they gobble it up. :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

are black oil sunflower seeds the same as reg. sunflower seeds?? If so yeah! beacuse mine LOVE them and get them every day. 

I also read that BOSS is a great sourse of selenium too, is that right?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

BBB- yes that is correct that they are a good source of selenium. Black Oil is different then regular. They are small black sunflower seeds that have oil on them that prevent mold. Regular sunflower seeds are kind of a dark grey with white lines. Both are okay to feed though.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there anything I can plant ?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting topic :thumb: I have found a really good searchable database to find foods high in copper, selenium, etc. After you get results from your search you can get an analysis of any of the foods on the results list by clicking on the item. You can find the search tool here: http://nutritiondata.self.com/tools/nutrient-search


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

KK that's a great site. Thanks, I bookmarked that one.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Copper levels depend on where a plant is grown as well. If soil levels of copper are low, then so will be the levels of copper in the plants that grow there.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent point FunnyRiver!


----------

